# Lighting In The Outback



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I have seen the hanging light mod that fits into the slide track - that's on my list.

How about other lighting schemes to allow some light without glare? I was thinking of the kind of lighting you get in some of the fivers - wall mounted and great for reading or watching Tv without the glare of the overhead lights.

Another issue is lighting in the top bunk (23RS) for a little reading at night (or a lot for certain kids).

Any ideas?

BBB


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

When I was a teenager and my bedroom was in a converted garage, my closet didn't have any lights in it. I purchased one of those battery operated stick on lights and put in there. It did a great job. That may work for over the front bunk....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Another issue is lighting in the top bunk (23RS) for a little reading at night (or a lot for certain kids).
> [snapback]51445[/snapback]​


I have a 2005 23RS and have a factory installed light on the top bunk (mounted to the ceiling, 1 foot from the side with the emergency window)? There is another below it for the queen size...

Wonder if this was a mistake or if they forgot yours --


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All four of my bunks have a light plus one in the center of the room. What I dislike about the lights is that all the main lights are on one switch. My last trailer had one light on the switch and the rest were live and you could turn them on and off when needed. If the switch is off I have to take that long walk







to the switch first.

I also miss the being able to turn one bulb or both as an option.

Redoing that is on my winter list.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Currently looking for a two spot light unit to go over the queen bed, and under the cabinets at the head. If you want to read and the spouse wants to sleep it's too bright with the stock unit. Gonna switch it when found.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The only problem I have is the only thing available in the front bedroom are like aircraft landing lights in that little room. I plan to go looking for something that uses a car 12v plug since there's one available above the tv stand in the corner.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jim,
That's a good idea using the spots instead of the brighter-than-bright lights we have. I'm thinking a couple in the bunks, queen beds, and above the couch. that would solve my glare problem completely. Might even do some 'work area' lighting for the galley.

I suppose CW is going to have to be the benefactor for this mod unless someone has an alternate suggestion for the lights?

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Brian,

Sounds like a trip to the Boeing surplus store is in order (Does it even still exist?).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh yeah, it's still there but the quality of the junk has gone down. Still a great place if you need to buy 500 linear ft. of titanium/nickel alloy 4" diameter pipe. Hard to find it anywhere else!

I try and get down there about once a month to see what new stuff has shown up. Last time I was there they had surplus (and really mangled) leather hides used for aircraft seats. Just couldn't think of what I might do woth them though. Leather seats for the Outback? Hmmm... maybe I'll drop by on the way home from work. Witht he employee discount they were pretty cheap as I recall.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I also didn't like the glaring stock lights that came with the trailer. I felt as if I was on short final to runway 23R when ever I walked in the door at night. The solution was a trip to the local auto parts store with a spare bulb in hand (to match up). I think I spent a total of $12.00 for some vanity bulbs of different colors. The blue ones really did the trick. They put out a nice softer light that seems more pleasing to the eyes. I also installed 2 yellow ones (over entry door) that I burn all the time so when I walk back into the dark, my eyes don't have to adjust as much.

The DW and son asked for a red light for at night so they don't trip when they use the bathroom, so I guess my Tt looks like it's from the 60's at night. Next mod-disco ball.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

12 volt dimmer switch

edit: click link and choose dimmers on left side.

a little pricey, but this has possibilities

I thought about swapping out some of the overhead fixtures with flourescent ones for a little softer light.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My light mod was to remove one bulb from every two-bulb fixture. Too many lights for us in the 26 RS.

Randy


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

You can buy lower wattage bulbs. You can also get colors. 
I found them in the automotive section at Wall- Mart.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also bought lower watts bulbs
Either Walmart or local camp store.

Don


----------



## starry-eyed (Oct 3, 2004)

We haven't solved the problem of non-glaring reading lights in the queen bed-slide, but we don't use any of the other overhead lights unless needed for dishwashing, or finding something in the bunks. Otherwise, we use lamps! I found two small, lightweight table lamps in an oval shape at Bed, Bath and Beyond a couple years ago. The shades are almost papery, and the shape is perfect for the small space behind the couch (set on the ledge). The second sits on the dinette table next to the window. On my trailer, there is a plug within reach for each. The lighting is SO much more pleasant at night! They travel on the back bunk with a pillow in front to prevent movement.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I changed the light bulbs in the rear slide-out to red. One of us can turn on the light without waking the other or blinding ourselves.

It's also fun to pretend we're in a submarine movie.

Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Typical fireman had to had a red light somewhere


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've been looking for map lights to put on the sides of the cabinets in the front of mine next to the queen bed. I think they might work well for late night reading.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

The siren goes in next.

Steve


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Katrina said:


> 12 volt dimmer switch
> 
> edit: click link and choose dimmers on left side.
> 
> ...


Oh great. There goes two hours snooping around to see what they have.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm... 12V ceiling fans, you say?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

nascarcamper said:


> I've been looking for map lights to put on the sides of the cabinets in the front of mine next to the queen bed. I think they might work well for late night reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We both have the 28BHS and as you know there are already two light fixtures over the queen bed, each containing two bulbs. I appreciate Outback making sure that there is enough available light, but if you turn them both on at the same time you could get a sunburn in there!









For this reason we are going to replace the overhead light under the cabinets with the dual spotlight fixture. Really don't need another "regular" light there anyway.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jim,
Where are you getting your lights? I'm having trouble finding any that make sense. Drop down too far, too big, too bright, ugly, you name it, I've got an excuse for avaoiding any I've seen so far. (Seinfeld's girlfriend syndrome).

Brain


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey B - Haven't really started looking for one yet. I "ass-u-me" it would be an easy find







Figured I would start w/camping world and go from there. Let me know if you find anything. Thanks!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here's a couple of aircraft style spots I was able to find.


















at Hilltop RV

And another:

go-rv.com

I went ahead and ordered the black double light fixture from Hilltop. Came to like $30 with shipping. I'll let you know how it looks / goes.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Much better! Those will do nicely.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Here's a couple of aircraft style spots I was able to find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a great choice. I guess with the fixture in the middle if there is separate switches you can operate either one so the other side of the bed can sleep. I sleep with sunblock in case I dose off with the factory light on.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I also removed one bulb. Darn thing would almost wake up the kids when wife and I would come in from the camp fire.


----------

